# How To Tell If Your Man Is Gay



## Madeline (Aug 22, 2010)

9 Signs Your Husband Is GAY, According To ChristWire.org (PHOTOS)

LMAO!


----------



## Douger (Aug 22, 2010)

You can nearly always tell by the facial expression.


----------



## xotoxi (Aug 22, 2010)

They left out: HIS PENIS SMELLS LIKE SHIT.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Aug 22, 2010)

I guess a cock in his mouth wasn't a big enough giveaway?


----------



## Madeline (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## midcan5 (Aug 22, 2010)

Just like the Christians to complicate simplicity. The simple way: wear a sexy negligee while you are watching 'Queer eye for the straight guy,' and if he doesn't attack you - nicely of course - in a split second, you know the answer.


----------



## Madeline (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 22, 2010)

Pro gay people will tell you that *whatever you do*, _that_ is a gay indicator. That's just too much. It seems like there is social pressure to fit in with the crowd and accept gays. 

Zukking Cawk is a gay indicator. 
Packing Fudge is a gay indicator. 

Nothing else. If you're a man and you don't do those things. Your not gay. Deal with it.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 22, 2010)

Madeline said:


> 9 Signs Your Husband Is GAY, According To ChristWire.org (PHOTOS)
> 
> LMAO!



Interesting. 

The way an acquaintance of mine found out her hubby was gay put her into therapy for years. As it surely would me. As the manager of the jewelry store across from the one I worked in, she was supposed to be in an hours long meeting, but around lunch time realized she had forgotten an important document she had left on her bedroom dresser and went home to get it. She opened the bedroom door to find her hubby in bed with another...man!


----------



## Madeline (Aug 22, 2010)

No one should be enticed into marriage with lies.  I am very sad for your friend, Aqua Athena.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 22, 2010)

Madeline said:


> No one should be enticed into marriage with lies.  I am very sad for your friend, Aqua Athena.



Thank you Madeline. You are very gracious. "If you truly loved yourself, you would never harm another?"


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 22, 2010)

Madeline said:


>



What if you have your gf blow you while you play?


----------



## Madeline (Aug 22, 2010)

Apparently there are no excuses for playing WOW, 15.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2010)

Hmmm ... I know some gay guys who don't have those attributes and supposedly straight guys who do.  Odd, that.


----------



## rdean (Aug 22, 2010)

And the "tenth" sign?  He as a boyfriend.

I try not to think about the sexuality of anyone I work with.  It saves a lot of problems from happening and removes stress.  Just treat everyone the same but do be aware that their are differences between men and woman.  

A woman engineer was asked to take a customer to lunch.  She asked me to go along because she wouldn't feel comfortable being married and having lunch with a man by herself.  When I mentioned to my boss I was going, he asked, "Why?" and I explained.  He said, "That's stupid, you don't need to go".  I asked him, "If that were your wife, would you be so eager that she went to lunch alone with another man?"  He said, "Oh I see, yea, go to lunch with her".

Now, there is an engineer who I thought was gay, even though I put it out of my mind.  He was very thin, dressed "fashionable", had a kind of "lilting" speech.  Had no seeming interest in anything "traditionally" male.  We picked up a lab table to move it across the room.  I'm 30 years older than this guy and after two steps, he dropped it.  He said, "I couldn't hold it anymore, it was too heavy".  In my mind, yep, he's gay because he was very "delicate" and all the other things.  So he recently quit because his wife had a baby and he got a higher paying job.  I didn't even know he was married.  I never ask about the private lives of the people I work with.  It keeps me away from their "shit".

When I was younger and in the military, I was hit on a couple of times by other soldiers during the years in active duty.  And just like a girl who wasn't "interested", I said, "No thanks", and that was it.  I didn't run away "screaming" with hands broken at the wrists, flapping in the wind.  I never felt in "danger" of being "molested".   Huh Sgt?


----------



## Madeline (Aug 22, 2010)

WHAT???

You mean stereotypes are not reliable?????

O NO...............


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 22, 2010)

He listens to Rush LImbaugh?


----------



## Queen (Aug 22, 2010)

Mad Scientist said:


> Pro gay people will tell you that *whatever you do*, _that_ is a gay indicator. That's just too much. It seems like there is social pressure to fit in with the crowd and accept gays.
> 
> Zukking Cawk is a gay indicator.
> Packing Fudge is a gay indicator.
> ...



So christwire.com is a progay site?

LOL!


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2010)

Madeline said:


> WHAT???
> 
> You mean stereotypes are not reliable?????
> 
> O NO...............



Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. Don't tell anyone else though, ok?


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 22, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Apparently there are no excuses for playing WOW, 15.



Well I haven't played in years so I guess I'll chalk it up to youthful experimenting.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Well I haven't played in years so I guess I'll chalk it up to youthful experimenting.



You were just curious, hmmm?

That's what they all say.


----------



## Madeline (Aug 22, 2010)

Okay.

Our little secret.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2010)

Madeline said:


> 9 Signs Your Husband Is GAY, According To ChristWire.org (PHOTOS)
> 
> LMAO!



I would be interested to know if there is a similar list for females ....


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 22, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I haven't played in years so I guess I'll chalk it up to youthful experimenting.
> ...



I was just naive and easily seduced.  Oh, and drunk too.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> I was just naive and easily seduced.  Oh, and drunk too.



Where was I?


----------



## Madeline (Aug 22, 2010)

How to Tell If Your Wife is Gay

Of course, if she flunks this test, you will need this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zkADdWBXk8]YouTube - How To Clean a Toilet[/ame]


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 22, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > I was just naive and easily seduced.  Oh, and drunk too.
> ...



Missing out on a good time


----------



## Sheldon (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Madeline (Aug 22, 2010)

Blue eyes = gay?


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Missing out on a good time



I miss all the good stuff.


----------



## Tank (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Blue eyes = gay?



I would argue that just because a person has blue eyes they can kiss well and all the rest of that stuff.  I can cite specific instances.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 22, 2010)

rdean said:


> And the "tenth" sign?  He as a boyfriend.
> 
> I try not to think about the sexuality of anyone I work with.  It saves a lot of problems from happening and removes stress.  Just treat everyone the same but do be aware that their are differences between men and woman.
> 
> ...



Another indication of gayness is bragging about being hit on by other guys.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Aug 22, 2010)

Madeline said:


> 9 Signs Your Husband Is GAY, According To ChristWire.org (PHOTOS)
> 
> LMAO!



Thank goodness!  I was short on my daily quota of bullshit threads based on snotty liberal blogs.  Appreciate you stepping up to the plate.


----------



## eagleseven (Aug 22, 2010)

If you feel the need to play Sherlock Holmes to figure out if your husband is gay, you're marriage is already doomed.

---

I also love how this list thinks all gay men have _lean, hard bodies._ Most of the gay men I know have plump, round bodies and tend to wear plaid and/or hunting gear.


----------



## asterism (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## syrenn (Aug 22, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> They left out: HIS PENIS SMELLS LIKE SHIT.



Now that would not necessarily mean he is gay


----------



## asterism (Aug 22, 2010)

syrenn said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > They left out: HIS PENIS SMELLS LIKE SHIT.
> ...



Good point!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Aug 22, 2010)

syrenn said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > They left out: HIS PENIS SMELLS LIKE SHIT.
> ...



Overshare!!!


----------



## topspin (Aug 23, 2010)

beard burns on the back is the biggest giveaway


----------



## Madeline (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Spoonman (Aug 23, 2010)

He wears a pink shirt and is over protective of his kids.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 23, 2010)

Madeline said:


>



Really? I think I'm a homo.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 23, 2010)

asterism said:


>


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 23, 2010)

asterism said:


>


I see breasts.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 23, 2010)

Spoonman said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure you do


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 23, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...


 Hey, for all I know they could be manboobs


----------



## Sheldon (Aug 23, 2010)

asterism said:


>



Fuck.


----------



## eagleseven (Aug 23, 2010)

silkyeggsalad said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It took me a minute, too...but I'm not confused.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 23, 2010)

I would think the obvious one is "He has sex with men instead of you"


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDYTPOQiU6Y&feature=related]YouTube - Será que ele é? (In & Out com Kevin Kline e Tom Selleck)[/ame]


----------



## daveman (Aug 23, 2010)

asterism said:


>


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Aug 23, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> I would think the obvious one is "He has sex with men instead of you"



Well, I think the point is that you don't KNOW he's having sex with men, so what clues might indicate that this is a possibility.

Funny thing is, a lot of the stuff on the list is equally indicative of a regular, heterosexual affair, as well.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Aug 23, 2010)

daveman said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> >



Funny thing is, there's a very good chance that guy's totally straight.  Cross-dressers most often are.


----------



## daveman (Aug 24, 2010)

Cecilie1200 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...


I  know.  But ol' boy's _serious_, ain't he?


----------



## Madeline (Aug 24, 2010)

You impress me, Cecilie.  Few people seem to know that about cross-dressers.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 24, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> YouTube - Será que ele é? (In & Out com Kevin Kline e Tom Selleck)



"Are YOU a man?"

"Yesssssssssss!"



Great flick (but it's better without the subtitles).


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 24, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Será que ele é? (In & Out com Kevin Kline e Tom Selleck)
> ...



I know...but I couldn't find a version without them.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 26, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Hmmm ... I know some gay guys who don't have those attributes and supposedly straight guys who do.  Odd, that.



Yup. My ex husband loved to show off at the beach, drank too much, dressed in designer clothes and shoes, shmoozed with everybody, and thought he was God's gift to mankind and womenkind. He wasn't. He also wasn't gay. Just a narcissistic jerk.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Aug 27, 2010)

Madeline said:


> You impress me, Cecilie.  Few people seem to know that about cross-dressers.



Not that many people have friends who are cross-dressers, at least that they're aware of.  I, on the other hand, spend most of my time with the "alternatively-gendered" of all types, and the first thing you realize is that male cross-dressers are usually either straight or bisexual.  Gay men of the type crudely known as "flaming" and known in the community as "gender queer" generally identify as male all the time, and dress more for flash than to actually look female.


----------

